# Eddie Coan Deadlift 901 @220.....



## turbobusa (Oct 27, 2013)

Ed Coan - Deadlift 901 @ 220 - YouTube
Cool.   T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 27, 2013)

Hes no joke amazing T..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome! 
I wish I only had to move the bar 8" 

Hawk


----------



## Jhezel (Oct 28, 2013)

Thats one strong dude


----------

